# jelly fish????



## kimowen04 (Jun 29, 2009)

*can u have a jelly fish tank? i was a very small jellyfish on youtube in a small salt aquarium. do they have like dwarf jellies u can buy?? i think it would be awesome to have a jellyfish but i know nothing about them?*


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

To my knowledge jellies are not available to be purchased at the LFS. I have seen very small animals which resemble jellies, swimming in newly set up aquariums, immedialy after adding live rock. This is probably what you have seen on youtube. In fact, a friend of mine had a dozen or so of these live for 2 or 3 weeks after introducing some rock. However, again, to my knowledge, these animals are not being sustained in the home aquarium.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

i believe you can find them for sale but even if you can they dont last longer then a few days. once it finds a powerhead its shredded or an overflow and its gone. i must agree with you, that it would be pretty awesome to have but i dont think their requirements can be met so its best to leave them to the oceans. 
on the topic of jellies, heres one i snapped a shot of at the aquarium in nyc


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

That is a very cool looking picture! What kind of jelly; do you know??


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

im honestly not sure, but i do know it was in a special tank. 

















i believe the most commonly kept are moons and upside down jellies, these too need a special tank. i personally dont suggest getting your "feet wet" with jelly fish. i think a nano setup with a pistol shrimp/goby pair would be just as cool and easier to maintain, so to speak. there is alot of research to be had in the saltwater world. it may even be a good idea to look in your area for a local reefing club to meet people with similiar interests, learn things, get good equip cheaper, go on trips. . . and so forth. 

welcome to the forum, feel free to ask any questions.


----------



## Kellsindell (Sep 15, 2008)

You can find them at saltwater aquarium fish tank jelly at jellyquarium.com. The main jelly you'll find is going to be a moon jelly or an upsidedown jelly. My LFS will sell these sometimes, mainly the upsidown. They are a little on the difficult to keep and require a lot of maintanence and if you want to propagate or not, you really don't have a say in the matter. They drop efilla into the tank and th create small polyps on the bottom of the tank and if they jelly touches them, because the efilla are very stingy, they will sting the jelly's, like a moon. also, you will need to get a spray bar to keep the jelly from touching the surface of the water as well as the sides, to keep it from damaging itself. Ultimately you will need at least 2 or 3 tanks to keep them healthy because they reproduce so much, you have to empty the entire tank out and move the jelly to another tank and though moon jellys aren't very stingy, if you get something like a seanettle, they could verywell burn you. If you are willing to dedicate daily maintanence, then you will have success, if not, then I don't recommend them for anyone. 

Yes they are beautiful, and many are just stunning, they are a lot of work and not for a novice or intermediate aquarist. There are still more and more details in this subject and if you want more info I can point you in that direction, but dedication will keep them alive.

​


----------



## Kellsindell (Sep 15, 2008)

*Spelling correction*

It's not efilla it's ephyra. I don't know what i was spelling yesterday?¿? Sorry


----------



## fighttest (Jun 25, 2009)

I know in public aquariums they keep them in very large cylindrical tanks that have a water current similar to a washing machine. At the Baltimore aquarium there is a jelly fish exhibit that im thinking about going to here is the link to the Baltimore aquarium website that has a lot of info on jelly fish and how they keep them alive in the tanks
Jellies Invasion: Oceans Out of Balance


----------



## Kellsindell (Sep 15, 2008)

Correct and you need to ensure that the flow isn't too much or too little. there are a lot of factors and again, i don't encourage the novice or intermediate hobbiest... or a lazy hobbiest that's advanced.


----------



## Kellsindell (Sep 15, 2008)

If you know what reefcast is, episode 17 is from the guy that runs jellyquariums and gives a speech from MACNA a few years back when it was in Houston, TX. Check that out if you are truly wanting to do this. "As for me and my house"... we'll stick with reefs ;-).


----------



## fighttest (Jun 25, 2009)

i wish i could have a reef but sadly i dont have like 2k to spend


----------



## Kellsindell (Sep 15, 2008)

fighttest said:


> i wish i could have a reef but sadly i dont have like 2k to spend


Me either... That's why a club is a great place to get stuff used and cheap. I got my tank, lights powerheads and skimmer for under 400. Everything else, minus the sand, i already had. But if i didn't, clubs normally sell rocks at $3 a lbs or less rather then the LFS' price of $7-8 a lbs.


----------



## fighttest (Jun 25, 2009)

how would i go about finding a club near me?


----------



## Kellsindell (Sep 15, 2008)

fighttest said:


> how would i go about finding a club near me?


MASNA.org will give you all the clubs in the area and around US. Look there, if there isn't one and you want to start one, that's the place to go to get started.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## Kellsindell (Sep 15, 2008)

Nettles are so elegant.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

*Moon Jellies*

Had to add a pic I took at SeaLife Aquarium @ Legoland:


----------

